# bizzare or exotic medieval vocal music of choice ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well *Mozarabic Chants *was so odd, like a mix of tradition between european and moorish tribes, since this is music from southern spain al-andalous.So the result of all of this is mystical blend of occident meet orient.

The way they sing is kind of unusual and foreign sounding may i dare say exotic.What a strange music
we have here.

What can i says im looking for odd music and like exotism in medieval classic genra, so this is my cup of tea.Well speaking of tea i will be enjoying a twinings ''vanilla Chai'' flavored tea.It will fit whit the moment.

You guys heard this album , im mind blownen what about you guys.I never been so trill by an album since* Le graduel d'Aliénor de Bretagne *.

Have a nice day or night whatever suit you :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

woaw Alfonso X El sabio one of the greatest spanish composer of medieval lore, i have another version of this but i would love to get the naxos, but im afraid it's out of print, ensemble unicorn on this cd most be mind blowing.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> woaw Alfonso X El sabio one of the greatest spanish composer of medieval lore, i have another version of this but i would love to get the naxos, but im afraid it's out of print, ensemble unicorn on this cd most be mind blowing.


Great ensemble, great Countertenor performance (Bernhard Landauer)


----------

